# Thread wrapped blank called Watchmakers Boxes



## Ted Sachs (Oct 30, 2015)

Instead of putting the boxes from the 3D picture John posted with them on the blank with it laying down on its side, I turned it so that they look like boxes when the pen is in the vertical like a pen is supposed to be. I ran out of my dark green thread so I'll have to finish it in the morning after going to get more thread.  Here's what it looks like so far at least.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

Lookin very nice!


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you Skie. Do you see the boxes in 3d?  My wife can't see them at all but I do.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

Tell her to squint a little while she looks at it ... sometimes people can't make out a 3D image in a 2D surface without it being a little blurry or out of focus.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 30, 2015)

Will do. I see it fine as can be.  I just had to accept John's challenge from the other day. Just had to wait until I finished the red dragon skin.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 30, 2015)

Great work there Ted! 
And yes, I see the boxes. Your color shading really gives them depth!

My Wifey is a quilter and did a tumbling blocks quilt. The design You perceive changes depending on your focus area. Inverting the quilt gives a totally different affect.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

Ted, looks good and yes I see them very clearly. This will look even better when it has the epoxy on it. I had no doubt that you could do it I always liked the color green. Well done. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## magpens (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful work, Ted !!! . The boxes are perfectly clear and I love the colors.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks y'all.  I've got a couple of patterns that will blow y'alls mins that I'll be wrapping this weekend on some tubes for Zen pens.  Roy was nice enough to send me a bunch of tubes for the Zen.  These will be sent back and I imagine they will sell quick with the patterns I picked for them.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 31, 2015)

Finished the wrapping on it and got some epoxy on.  It should be ready to cast tomorrow late.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 31, 2015)

Lookin real nice!


----------



## stuckinohio (Nov 1, 2015)

This is a very cool technique! Nice Work.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks y'all.  There are still a few things that I'm still working out but I'm slowly getting there with this.


----------



## BSea (Nov 2, 2015)

That is so cool looking.  I can easily see the boxes.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 4, 2015)

Ted, that is magic, the epoxy really brings out the boxes.
Your work is stunning.

Bob.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you Bob. It's all in fun trying to work out these patterns to work on pens.


----------

